# Teal recipes???



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

What's the best way or your way to cook teal have some from this past teal season and what to cook them up.
Thanks


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is what I like with teal/ducks.

Pound out the breast just a little bit. Depending on the size you may want to cut smaller pieces. Soak the breast in the following marinade for a 2-4 hours or longer.

Marinade:

1/4 C. of brandy
1/2 C. of red wine (cab)
1/4 C. Extra virgin olive oil
1/2 C. Apricot marmalade 
1/4 C. of chopped scallions
1 TBL of chopped garlic
1 TBL of Worcestershire sauce
Salt and Pepper
Any favorite seasonings you like. I like Tex-joy steak seasoning.
(This amount of marinade will take care of about 4-5 small duck breast)

Spread some softened goat cheese on one side of the piece or breast of duck, not too much. Just enough for a thin layer. Add a thin slice of sweet bell pepper (red or orange), one short scallion, and a small sliver of carrot on top of the goat cheese. Fold and wrap with bacon and grill. Don't over cook the bird. Most of the goat cheese will ooz out, but some will seep into the bird. It's really good and everyone wants be to prepare them this way each and every time.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Good recipe posted Fishing 911. I like to marinate or sear the breasts mostly. Try a search . I posted a few back a few falls agao. They are not easy though.. 

If you have the whole bird I have a recipe for that as well. You could make gumbo as well. use the bones for the stock.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rub bird and cavity with salt and peppered red wine butter and stuff with apple and garlic slices and green onion. Wrap birds in bacon and smoke at about 225-250deg with pecan wood. Spritz with apple juice about every 15-20 minutes. Pull off when bacon is done.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

Captain Dave said:


> Good recipe posted Fishing 911. I like to marinate or sear the breasts mostly. Try a search . I posted a few back a few falls agao. They are not easy though..
> 
> If you have the whole bird I have a recipe for that as well. You could make gumbo as well. use the bones for the stock.


Wow. Thanks Captain Dave!!! I take that as a HUGE compliment coming from you.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

*brandy/apple teal...*

had a rec. many yrs ago from the SA outdoors column ...
lost it before I could try it..
what I do remember is brandy and apple-butter mixed, but don't remember if it was grilled or braized like a stew/roast...


----------

